# When did that happen?!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is Zailey the day I met her. That was like... last week, right? lol








July 25th, 2010- 9 days old.

And Zailey the day my husband met her. 








August 1st, 2010- 17 days old

This is Zailey shortly after she came home. 5 weeks old (rescued! I know, super young... most of you knew the situation.) So itty bitty baby Dane. Annie met her sister, and they've been in love ever since. 








Early September, 2010


This is Zailey tonight. She's now just days over 4 months old. When did it happen? I'm not sure. 








Nov. 23, 2010



Such a big girl, I can't believe how fast she's growing!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy CRAP! When DID that happen? Our little girl is growin' up so fast! She is sooo beautiful. :tongue: Her feet are GIANT!

I've been missing baby Zailey lately. Don't keep her away from us so long next time, eh? :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's huge!!! And gorgeous!!! Guess it's about time to take another picture of Zuri LOL


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah we have been sorely lacking in baby dane pics lately! She's gonna be a big lady, but still gorgeous as ever! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So darn cute! Annie is going to have one Big little sister! 
Wish they could stay that little forever!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, she's growing fast, massive feet, plenty of time to grow into them. She's such a pretty pup, it certainly won't be long till you are fighting off the boys.



danemama08 said:


> Guess it's about time to take another picture of Zuri LOL


Ah hem, it might be about time to take some pictures of some random little kitten or two as well. :biggrin:
And, of course, Zuri, on her first Thanksgiving!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is so pretty, she really is.
I bet she weighs more than Annie these days.

Also, <3 Annie.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Remember a few days ago when you turned your back for that brief second?? That's when it happened. :biggrin:

They grow up so dang fast don't they? Duncan is now 7 months old and 70 pounds.  Still my baby, but not so little anymore.....

Zailey is gorgeous.....and so is Annie. Beautiful girls ya got there. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!
I'm not sure when it happened, really. I was making dinner last night, and they were sitting just outside the kitchen watching, and I glanced at them... had to do a double take. She is SO big!
So today we weighed them. 
Annie, 15 months old- 54 lbs.
Zailey, 4 months old- 47 lbs.
(this was before they both just ate about 1 lb of food! lol)



It's not the best pic of either one of them, but the best I could get in terrible lighting, with a camera phone. Any flash washed Zailey out. 

I need to get a good camera, and learn how to take good pics. Everything always comes out super blurry.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, she's getting so big, and so pretty too.


----------

